# northeast ohio area breeder selection



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been reading and searching for a reputable breeder, but i feel so overwhelmed, I have found some breeders that looked good then found out that they got horrible reviews. So I have decided to post and hopefully I get better results. From my hovering and reading on here, I know I will get a lot of helpful advice.

Im northeast Ohio just south of cleveland any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How far are you willing to travel? You could also look in PA, IN, and MI along with OH. What are you lookng for in a puppy?


----------



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not against traveling, i have opened my search to the surrounding states, A couple breeders here and there that caught my eye. For what I'd like out of my puppy..... I have always been drawn to a male black and red puppy. My girlfriend and I like to walk often in the evenings with her dog and go to the dog park. I would like to start with obdience stuff then go from there, I really enjoyed working on obdience with my parents gsd/retriever mix. It amazed me how working with her gave us something my parents didn't have, it was like she respected me more. sorry that I rambled a little bit.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the Wilmoths are near Akron....they breed Euro showlines so they will have your black and reds....

wilmothdogs.com

Lee


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Breeders

I am *very* happy with my male puppy from Zoriana Peters.


----------



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen 
*1)Whited k9* I hear there is a guy in akron area that gets his gsd from there and donates to police. i plan to talk to him soon)
*2) Lindesfarne kennel* (mark and michelle scarberry)
these are a couple I have came across? any thoughts

gramma d and wolfstraum... thanks for your suggestions I will deffiantely look into there pages.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mark and Michelle have working lines so you aren't likely to find the black/red dogs that you like. I have never heard of the other breeder.


----------



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, Whited K9 didnt get to good of review on here in other threads. but I still need to investigate into the guy who gets his dogs from there and donates to police dept.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes a breeder will say they donate pups to police depts....but in reality the police depts are really choosy on what dogs they take. Not many of them are cut out to be LEO K9's. Have you looked at these websites in MI? 
http://24kgsd.com/
http://www.royale.org/
Did you do a google search on the whitedk9?


----------



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

its not the breeder that donated the trained dogs. His name is Tom Girolami. I google search and looked at threads on this fourm. I'll take a look at the websites you suggested thanks.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sue Selzer who posts on here under the name Selzer often has black and red puppies. Not sure if she has any litters on the ground right now. She is in Ashtabula County, so maybe about an hour or so drive from your area.


----------

